# I see that there are many sub-par fulfillment services. Does anyone with a decent post history have any good experiences recently?



## DBM (Jan 31, 2018)

I have been combing through posts discussing various printing fulfillment services and am left feeling a little uneasy in respect to the negative comments about so many of them. 

I also noticed that whenever a certain company name is discussed there are always a few one-post wonders that jump off the top turnbuckle to espouse the virtues of using service ______ and it's hard to trust that advice. So please, if you post an answer, it would hold a little more weight offering input if you aren't a newbie like myself (or perhaps even a company opening up an account under a new username to steer me towards your company).

Does anyone here with more than one-and-done posts recommend any fulfillment service or should I simply stay away from all of them as they seem to be lacking in one or many ways and/or too expensive?

I have been lurking here for months and this is my first post so thanks in advance for your input, you guys are an amazing community!!


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

One...
I have no fulfillment recommendations for you.
However, in your months of lurking, you did read others suggest you use this forum to identity local printers and to that list add those you find on Big G.

Identify those who can do what you are not able to do and let them know your reciprocity expectations.

Finally, consider contacting 'Brush your Ideas' to create your own front end to feed the network you created earlier. Don't surrender your IP to CafePress, Zazzle, Spreadshirt, etc.

....and DONE.


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

The first thing you need to do is start...
you wont get everything 100% you need to learn as you go

Get onto FB and search the names of the printing companies

Pick one and see how you go

message me if you want any free advice or help


----------



## DBM (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks so much for the reply. I have seen people mention cultivating local shops and I very well may do that. Your advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## DBM (Jan 31, 2018)

Rosie, I don't have and probably never will have Facebook but thanks for the suggestion on that. As far s PM'ing you, I may do so in a few days.

Your first advise was probably the best piece of advice anyone could give me. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Where do you intend selling to USA?

The main things to consider are..

Cost of garment
Cost of printing 
Cost of shipping
Time shipping takes

GearBubble have apps or programs that allow you to sell on Amazon and other outlets but you have to pay for the service
GearBubble are the best at the busiest times of the year too, they print 24 hours a day during Christmas period

If you have a local printer that is well priced, that would be the ideal answer


----------



## DBM (Jan 31, 2018)

I am in the process of trying to find the right local printer as well as determining how I will deal with the shipping side of the equation. 

On one hand, I want to alleviate the shipping process altogether and have a printing fulfillment service handle everything due to the allure of avoiding inventory sitting around and wasting money. On the other, I recognize that printing fulfillment services are not quite as solid as they probably should be and I don't want to have any missed commitments that turn away customers. 

After reading your advice, I will do a more thorough review of the local printers around my area and try to find a couple that best serves my situation. Also, thanks for the gear bubble lead, I will also look into that!


----------

